# where is main headlight connector on JK



## bebop86 (Dec 14, 2003)

Trying to hook up my HTS plow on my 2012 wrangler-- got the light harness set up and can not find the main truck light harness connector so I can hook up plow harness- I see the connectors to the lights but it says to unhook main connector- I see a gray one and a black one but neither match up to the connectors to the plow harness- PLEASE HELP--


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Should connect at the back of headlights.


----------



## bebop86 (Dec 14, 2003)

got it thanks


----------

